# Metal Shop Project?



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

For my metal shop class at school, I want to make a slingshot. The only problem is that I can't find a way to make a metal slingshot that can incorporate flat bands and tubes. Do you guys have any experience or ideas?

Side note, I can't use a mold due to lack of experience and shop rules.

Thanks,

Jacob


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What metal are you going to use.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Drill a hole and use something like the flipclip, also check out the homemade section there are a few clip or screw tab attachments. Or, fork tips like on the scout by Flippingout. Or, check out Dankung.com I can't remember the modle name but they have metal slings with tube and band attachments. Good luck!!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

You just havent looked into this hard enough yet. Its school work so I hope nobody just answers your question

Best of luck thought!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Could be made using a manual mill.

Cut 2 groves, one vertical and one horizontal that intersect, and are offset to the center.

Then drill a through hole, then cut through the edge of the side of the fork and the through hole.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I use the same attachment method for tubes and flats, the wrap-n-tuck one. Only problem is you're going to need a bit more rubber for tubes. But I'm assuming this isn't what you're looking for. So a hole through the fork and grooves for the flatbands oughtta work.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A number of Dankung slingshots are made to incorporate both tubes and flats. Here, for example, is the Agile Toucan:



Holes are drilled into the fork tips and then slotted ... looped tubes may then be slipped into the holes. The fork tips are flared and flat, so flat bands can be tied in an OTT configuration.

This is about the simplest arrangement I can think of ... this fork tip design should be a snap to fabricate from flat stock. Just pick your preferred frame design and incorporate these fork tips.

Sounds like a fun project ... keep us posted. Good luck with it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

when i was in a metal/welding class, i saw some scraps and just made the simplest slingshot that came to mind. a "W" style of slingshot. it packs a punch with either tubes or flats. if your just learning, maybe something simple just to gain yourself some self confidence. good luck!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I still like a universal method.

I did a quick drawing up for you as an example... it would take no time to do on a manual milling machine.

View attachment 53191


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/17-mbbs-by-hrawk/


----------



## leesilva (Mar 11, 2012)

Attachments and metal are kinda like right up my alley...... It doesn't get much simpler than a 1/4" hole! The first ex is a flat-fork study of a thumb supported "Milbro" "Little David" type shooter. It's shown with flats secured w/ball in latex tube and pulled OTT. .. Other pics are of my original "Otter" design showing my OTT for looped tubes, which may be unfamiliar concept, but it works very well and can be done on the flat fork quite nicely ( only pics i found were my otter)


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Go over the pictures in the Homemade Slingshots Forum and in the Slingshot of the Month/Year threads in the Competitions Forum. You'll find pix of a good number of metal SS's that'll give you more ideas than you'll be able to play with in the remainder of the present school year.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Clips/clamps are your best bet.

Either flip clips or in hrawks style.


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> A number of Dankung slingshots are made to incorporate both tubes and flats. Here, for example, is the Agile Toucan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. This is what I'm looking for. I'm going to make one similar to this I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> I still like a universal method.
> 
> I did a quick drawing up for you as an example... it would take no time to do on a manual milling machine.
> 
> ...


So you can use tubes and bands (both OTT and attached to the sides)?


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

Greavous said:


> You just havent looked into this hard enough yet. Its school work so I hope nobody just answers your question
> 
> Best of luck thought!


Don't worry. I like making things that are my original design. I'm not the copying type. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Bolensgoldrush said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > I still like a universal method.
> ...


Correct. As I said as well, on a manual mill, this could be done very quickly.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

If you want a very versatile design (regarding attachment ) you might try this design of mine (which is actually based on shopping around for ideas) i.e. the one below in M-plex










It is a slingshot you can attach :

>Tubes (my Z lock http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29991-new-tube-to-fork-attachment-z-lock-continued/ or Shackle lock(as in the picture) or other like yo slingshots etc)

> Flatbands (OTT TTF)

If you attach a band or a tube to the bottom of the handle you get a stick shot as well.

(the squash ball at its side gives you an idea about the dimensions&#8230

Enjoy doing whatever you decide.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

It should be noted that the design method I described is the same one made by Nathan Masters from Simple Shot.

Nathan is a good guy and (I confirmed) he has no issue with me posting what I have.

It's always a good idea to ask though if you decide to use the method I described here. That's usually the rule I follow when using someone else's design, but that's up to you. 

Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I would stick with the dankung method Charles mentioned, its simple, and clean, if your teacher is like most I have known they will be more impressed with the quality of work and finish than in bells and whistles. Also I assume you have checked to make sure there is no issue with making a slingshot in school, they have become pretty touchy about that kind of thing lately.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bolensgoldrush said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > A number of Dankung slingshots are made to incorporate both tubes and flats. Here, for example, is the Agile Toucan:
> ...


I think you should make the space between the tip of the frame and the slotted hole just a bit bigger than on the Agile Toucan, just to ensure a good hold on flats should you choose to use flats. Here is the Cougar from Dankung, based on a Joerg Spraave design.









The basic idea is essentially the same as the Agile Toucan, but you have a better platform to attach flat bands. There is more room between the top of the fork tip and the hole in the fork tip, and the indentation below the top of the fork tip is a bit deeper.

You could make this whole thing completely with hand tools, although it would be a pain to do so! Your real test will be how well polished you can get those surfaces where the bands contact the fork tips.

Again, best of luck with your project.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

leesilva said:


> Attachments and metal are kinda like right up my alley...... It doesn't get much simpler than a 1/4" hole! The first ex is a flat-fork study of a thumb supported "Milbro" "Little David" type shooter. It's shown with flats secured w/ball in latex tube and pulled OTT. .. Other pics are of my original "Otter" design showing my OTT for looped tubes, which may be unfamiliar concept, but it works very well and can be done on the flat fork quite nicely ( only pics i found were my otter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, the above quote is in fact my own. little did I know at the time I had logged in using an old (thought abandoned) user name and account. Not that it matters much at all, but, being fairly new I wanted to clarify this before the mistake, could be mistaken for dishonesty or suggest in any way that my intentions here(forums) be anything but genuine. Lee Silva


----------

